# 1959 Schwinn Tiger (with mild upgrades)



## SirMike1983 (Oct 28, 2014)

This is my latest project. The concept here was to build a classic Schwinn retaining a great deal of originality, but making subtle, adult-oriented upgrades to improve the ride. The result is this:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2014/10/1959-schwinn-tiger-middleweight.html


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice ride! Is the paint all new or a 50/50 deal? Top tube decals look aged just a tad.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 28, 2014)

Fork is a later paint job, but the rest original.


----------



## rickyd (Nov 2, 2014)

*tires*

are those the 2x1 3/4 tires on s7s? if so any clearance issues? thanks rick. went and read the blog thanks again.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 2, 2014)

rickyd said:


> are those the 2x1 3/4 tires on s7s? if so any clearance issues? thanks rick. went and read the blog thanks again.




They are a variation of middleweight tire that is a little larger than stock.  They care a Cheng Shin product (CST) and fit the S7 rim.  They're somewhere between a ballooner tire and a middleweight, but run at 40-50 PSI. 

http://www.amazon.com/CST-Cruiser-2...id=1414952217&sr=8-4&keywords=S7+Schwinn+Tire

The front was no problem. The back rubbed on the reflector stud (which probably was a little long anyway) if I ran the wheel to the far back of the dropout. It fit fine in the center or center-front part of the dropout.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 2, 2014)

*Tigerrrrrrrr*

Looks Great


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 2, 2014)

*Schwinn Tigers*

Awesome looking bike man. I just picked up a 1960 tiger on ebay as my last one for awhile. It still has the original tiger grips on it. Should get it by this Tuesday. Will be posting pictures of it soon. Great bike man take care of it. Big Moe


----------

